# Wysong foods



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I was looking at the Dr. Foster & Smith website and saw that they carried Wysong dog/cat food. I am thinking about getting it along with what ever food I get for my dogs when their current bag of food runs out and wondered if anyone here has used it before and what their thoughts were. I love that it has a protein content of 60% but the fat content is a lot lower then what I normally get so I am not to sure about that. It got 5 stars on dog food adviser and is enthusiastically recommended so it should be good. These are links to the food. 

Epigen 90
Wysong Epigen 90 Chicken Formula Dry Kibble Canine/Feline

Epigen Chicken Formula
Wysong Epigen Chicken Formula Dry Kibble Canine/Feline

Epigen™ Fish Formula
Wysong Epigen Fish Formula Dry Kibble Canine/Feline

Epigen™ Venison Formula
Wysong Epigenâ„¢ Venison Formula Dry Food for Dogs and Cats: Dog Food


----------

